# feather tail gliders



## Barno111 (May 19, 2009)

Watching the zoo on channel 7 tonight and saw this amazing feather tail glider! It was sooo awesome and very very cute! Can you keep these little critters? They said that there arent many around or something! didnt quit catch the whole thing on it! If anyone knows something about these awesome little critters, please post some info!


----------



## daniel1234 (May 19, 2009)

Yeh we watched that also. They are cute.


----------



## Jay84 (May 19, 2009)

we used to have them at the sanctuary i volunteered at. they are just so tiny! im not sure if they are available on a recreational license tho  ? we fed them a nectar mix and insectivore mix. u have to have the smallest mesh on the aviary too, they can fit thru most sizes.


----------



## Barno111 (May 19, 2009)

Is there anyone out that has these gliders, or even any type of gliders? i reckon they would be a great pet and they way they jumped was just awesome!


----------



## daniel1234 (May 19, 2009)

Alot of members have sugargliders.


----------



## mckellar007 (May 19, 2009)

my mum came into me after watching it and told me to get some. i have sugar gliders, but they just arent quiet as cute. sugar gliders are still adorable though, cant keep them on a private licence though....


----------



## Barno111 (May 19, 2009)

Does anyone know the ruling for keeping any type of gliders up in queensland?


----------



## JasonL (May 19, 2009)

My old dog killed one in my backyard a few years back...


----------



## Sock Puppet (May 20, 2009)

Not sure of QLD regs, but for any NSW readers on this thread the DECC has this link

http://www.environment.nsw.gov.au/wildlifelicences/cantkeepnativemammals.htm


----------



## Kirby (May 20, 2009)

why on earth would you want an endangered small wild marsupial as a pet? one that is barely at all handlable, fearing of your presence, and would do much better in the wild, with its already decreasing numbers. 

sugar gliders are available, but unless your going to give them the hours or work, and preparation daily. dont even think about it. 

stick with a mouse.


----------



## Jay84 (May 20, 2009)

Kirby said:


> why on earth would you want an endangered small wild marsupial as a pet? one that is barely at all handlable, fearing of your presence, and would do much better in the wild, with its already decreasing numbers.
> 
> sugar gliders are available, but unless your going to give them the hours or work, and preparation daily. dont even think about it.
> 
> stick with a mouse.


 
If they are captive bred and reared properly why would they be fearing of your presence? And if kept correctly and all requirements met then why not keep them? It is thru correct captive maintenance that these endangered animals will survive, along with conservation efforts.


----------



## Varanus1 (May 20, 2009)

Kirby said:


> why on earth would you want an endangered small wild marsupial as a pet? one that is barely at all handlable, fearing of your presence, and would do much better in the wild, with its already decreasing numbers.
> 
> sugar gliders are available, but unless your going to give them the hours or work, and preparation daily. dont even think about it.
> 
> stick with a mouse.



LOL feathertails aren't endangered.

Trent.


----------



## gregcranston (May 28, 2009)

They've got feathertails at the wildlife park I volunteer at, you can only see them on the night tours, they've also got yellow-bellied gliders, squirrel gliders and of course sugar gliders. As far as I know, feathertails can't be kept on a private licence anywhere in Australia. And I'd have to agree with Kirby, I'm not sure why you'd want to.


----------



## Kirby (May 28, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> If they are captive bred and reared properly why would they be fearing of your presence? And if kept correctly and all requirements met then why not keep them? It is thru correct captive maintenance that these endangered animals will survive, along with conservation efforts.



This has to be the most eye opening post ive read.. 

are you kidding?


----------



## x_aussie_bloke_x (May 28, 2009)

Kirby said:


> This has to be the most eye opening post ive read..
> 
> are you kidding?


 
In a way his right with what he is saying. But i can see where you are coming from kirby.
Some animals could be hard to breed in a captive enclosure. So leave a small animal in the bush. i guess:?


----------



## solar 17 (May 28, 2009)

*No no no*

*not in good old qld. [at least] can you keep-em...cheers solar 17 [baden]*


----------



## Jay84 (May 28, 2009)

Kirby said:


> This has to be the most eye opening post ive read..
> 
> are you kidding?



Why eye opening? What is the difference between a sanctuary or animal park keeping them, or me keeping them? I have exactly the same size aviaries in my backyard, I have cared for them while I volunteered at a sanctuary. I can obtain and provide exactly the same diet as they provide. 

What is the difference between keeping a feathertail glider or any other small mammal? A dunnart? A hopping mouse? 

Please, open my eyes.


----------



## mckellar007 (May 28, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> Why eye opening? What is the difference between a sanctuary or animal park keeping them, or me keeping them? I have exactly the same size aviaries in my backyard, I have cared for them while I volunteered at a sanctuary. I can obtain and provide exactly the same diet as they provide.
> 
> What is the difference between keeping a feathertail glider or any other small mammal? A dunnart? A hopping mouse?
> 
> Please, open my eyes.


 

i would have to agree with jay, if they are looked after properly in a captive private collection what is wrong with that? surely it is better then leaving whats left of the population in the wild to dwindle down to nothing and then become extinct? and whats the difference between keeping them compared to a snake? or a dog? they all have different captive requirements, but if they are met then there is no reason they cant be looked after properly in captivity.


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (May 29, 2009)

Kirby said:


> why on earth would you want an *endangered* small wild marsupial.



lol


----------



## gregcranston (May 30, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> Why eye opening? What is the difference between a sanctuary or animal park keeping them, or me keeping them? I have exactly the same size aviaries in my backyard, I have cared for them while I volunteered at a sanctuary. I can obtain and provide exactly the same diet as they provide.
> 
> What is the difference between keeping a feathertail glider or any other small mammal? A dunnart? A hopping mouse?
> 
> Please, open my eyes.


I'd be interrested in Kirby's opinion on this, I'd have to agree with Jay, if you could provide all the sanctuary can provide, why is it that different? Some would argue the sanctuaries shouldn't keep them too I suppose.


----------



## Jay84 (May 30, 2009)

Thanks for your input guys. I didn't think I was going mad.


----------

